# Any downsides to wearing a mountain helmet?



## redline09 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I am thinking about buying a Bell Delirium mountain bike helmet because it fits well (the visor comes off) and it's on sale for $50.
Are there any disadvantages to using a mountain helmet for road riding?
Here is a link to the Delirium: https://www.performancebike.com/web.../Product2_10052_10551_1029910_-1#ReviewHeader
Many thanks for your thoughts on this!
Ride safe.


----------



## gsurko (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Pull the visor off before you ride - otherwise it's hard to see when you're in the drops. Otherwise it should works fine.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the black one that I use for MTB. Seriously, if you pull the visor off, no one will really know. I tend to wear mine with the visor if it's raining a bit though.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

so how much speed am I losing from wind resistance against the visor?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wind drag*



black_box said:


> so how much speed am I losing from wind resistance against the visor?


Unless you're a top level racer in a must-win time trial, you are losing nothing in the way of speed by leaving the visor on.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Plus it gives you a bit of extra shade on those sunny days... There are some here who will look down their nose, but if it fits well, protects your noggin and you like it, wear the MTB helmet with the visor if you want.


----------



## d365 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got the same helmet..... I leave the visor on. :blush2: I like the extra shade.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a mountain bike helmet, & ride with the visor on. You have to look up when on the drops, but you get shade in return. Works for me, Terry


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it whatsoever. Lance wore one last year in a race... I forget which race... was it ToC?
As stated though, they can block some of your vision when riding in the drops. But if you rarely ride in the drops, then by all means... or, unclip it and put it in your jersey pocket.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> Unless you're a top level racer in a must-win time trial, you are losing nothing in the way of speed by leaving the visor on.


Maybe not from aerodynamics but what about all that extra weight. We must be talking at least a half gram there. Just kidding.

but anyway OP, it's non issue. The visor is really the only thing that distinguishes it as a "mountain bike" helmet vs a road bike helmet. Beyond that it's pretty much the same as a road helmet would be and the only difference is the marketing on the package. I've seen other brands where the mountain bike helmet and road helmet are identical but for the visor.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice helmet. Go buy it.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

If the visor doesn't get in your way, keep it on: you get a little extra shade, sure, but the biggest advantage is instantly finding out which roadies are true DBs, because only the true DBs will give you attitude about riding with an MTB visor on your hat.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I solved the problem by first buying a road helmet with a visor (LAS) - it's a tiny visor that does some good as far as shade, but is small enough that you can actually see where you're going.

Eventually though, I just started wearing a cycling cap instead of a helmet. Keeps my head cooler, soaks up the sweat, and I have a visor.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Some MTB helmets provide extra protection, compared to road versions, on the back of your head.

That's why I prefer to use an MTB helmet. Usually sans visor.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

Slim Again said:


> Some MTB helmets provide extra protection, compared to road versions, on the back of your head.
> 
> That's why I prefer to use an MTB helmet. Usually sans visor.


From my research to replace a $15 closeout from a bike fair (specialized air force?), I think the Fox Flux and Giro Xen fall into this category. Is there much difference in cooling between these and road helmets? Extra coverage sounds good to me and I also mountain bike.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

black_box said:


> From my research to replace a $15 closeout from a bike fair (specialized air force?), I think the Fox Flux and Giro Xen fall into this category. Is there much difference in cooling between these and road helmets? Extra coverage sounds good to me and I also mountain bike.


The Fox Flux is heavier and not as cool. I tried one, didnt like it even for mtb. If you are into more all mountian or free ride mtb, maybe. But for road use you could get a little hot.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a xen, it replaced the linked helmet in the OP's post. Why did it replace it? I went OTB and split the helmet, so I'm not complaining with the Bell. The xen does have more rear coverage, it is pretty cool in comparison to the Bell even and I do like the adjustable visor. For the record though, since it's directly linked to the question at hand.. I do use it on the road, and I do take off the visor.


----------

